# Thompson Transfer Company?



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey pros,

Has anyone had any experience with the Thompson Transfer Company?
Heat Transfers: Wholesale Heat Transfers,Heat Transfer Machines, 5,000 Heat Transfer Designs In Stock

They sell stock transfers and have a bunch of designs I'd like to have on hand for certain events. BUT....with a limited budget, I can't afford to drop a bunch of cash trying different companies out time and again.

If you've used their products or dealt with them, can you please share your experiences?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i think there transfer is the same with proworld. if you want to buy in bulk just buy directly to the stock transfer company.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

I just didn't see these designs at Proworld, some are the same, but Thompson has some that Proworld isn't offering.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i have the full catalog of prowold,but some design are discountinued and not publish on the webisite.


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Bill
I use Proworld and from my understanding they just get there transfers from all the different transfer companies so if you have used proworld before you have probably used some transfers from Thompsons before.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

If this is the thompson company in Illinois - then I live in the same town - bought my heat press from them and transfers. I have had a very good start up with them. They buy from a couple different companys and the prices are good.


----------

